# bright lipped!



## deven.marie (Aug 31, 2008)

so i feel like now that i dyed my hair black (it was brown with reddish highlights before) i can wear brighter lip colors. i wore this out to dinner and to get a tattoo with my friend earlier. she got a tattoo, not me!! i'm too chicken.

face:
the new smashbox foundation that comes in the little round compact, i have NO idea what its called, but that in M3
lorac bronzer in bronze - such a creative name
serenely bpb

eyes:
ricepaper
mulch
magnetic fields
carbon
loreal hip cream eyeliner in black
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero
#3 lashes

lips:
vaseline!!
nyx lipliner in pinky
hollywood nights l/s



here beez da pics yawl






shout out to michelle obama in the background





i have NO facial expression in this one, haha.






when i got home i thought i'd see what it looked like with red lips,
i used some no-name rep lipliner and urban decay l/s in revolution.





thanks for looking!!


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (Aug 31, 2008)

beautiful! love the look!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looks, you ROCK the red lips!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 31, 2008)

wow i love it!! it's so sultry (particularly with the red lip)
would u consider doing a tutorial for the eyes??? pleaase?


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

you are so pretty. I love how hollywood nights and red lips looks on you!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 31, 2008)

So gorgeous! I love love Hollywood Nights on you. The red is beautiful too.


----------



## User93 (Aug 31, 2008)

damn girl, i find you so damn beautiful really.. I love your skintone and how hollywood nights look on you.. And eyes are gorgeous eyes btw


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW! beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!


----------



## LP_x (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooh the bright colours are gorgeous! Definitely suit your darker hair x


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 31, 2008)

You look so bl**dy pretty even sans hair!  I am such a fan of your looks, it's surreal how lovely you look even making funny faces


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2008)

You look amazing in brighter lips!


----------



## A Ro (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow those lashes are no joke on you. Very nice!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 31, 2008)

1.  I really like the bright lip on you, especially the 2nd pic.
2.  You are seriously one of the prettiest girls on Specktra.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 31, 2008)

You are stunning!  Love everything!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 31, 2008)

you look amazing!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 31, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous, love the lip colors also.


----------



## kimberleyd (Aug 31, 2008)

you are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 31, 2008)

thannnkkk youuu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tut for the eyes is a possibility


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful!! Love the entire look...both lip shades


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the pink!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow that is a HOT look!  I love that lip color on you!  Great job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooh, the bright lips look fab on you! Especially the red.


----------



## devin (Aug 31, 2008)

very pretty! love the lips they look great on you!


----------



## paramourlace (Aug 31, 2008)

GORGEOUS!

love your brows


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 31, 2008)

*~*Pretty look!!! Love the lips!!!*~*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 31, 2008)

Geez! This is amazingly beautiful. I love the pink lip!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 1, 2008)

girl you are rocking both of them! i love it!


----------



## hr44 (Sep 1, 2008)

Those lips are soooo hooootttt. You look great in them.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Sep 1, 2008)

Great look! You are soo gorgeous!


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 1, 2008)

You look hot in bold lips, both the pink and the red!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 1, 2009)

bright lips look nice on you.


----------



## amberenees (Mar 1, 2009)

liPPies are sOooOOo on pOint!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 1, 2009)

sheeeeesh both looks are killer, the picture with no facial expression is actually pretty hot lol


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 1, 2009)

beautiful look!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 1, 2009)

The red lips set it off!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

u are tOOOOO pretty for ur own good! seems that everything looks good on u!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

hot!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lovin' the bright lips on you!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful! Hollywood nights looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

you are super pretty


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 3, 2009)

your rockin the red lips girl


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jun 3, 2009)

love all of em!


----------



## cheapglamour (Jun 3, 2009)

hot


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 3, 2009)

love both but my fave is the first one! you look awesome with bright lipstick colors!


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2009)

LOVE it!


----------



## fintia (Jun 3, 2009)

I swatched Hollywood nights tonight..such a pretty color


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous looks...I agree with you about the dark hair. I had black hair for awhile, and I think bright lips (especially red) looked great with my skin tone with the darker hair.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice!  Love the look.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, both looks are really awesome! I love them- and you're GORGEOUS!

And wooo! at Michelle Obama on TV.


----------



## PreciousOne (Jun 4, 2009)

Hollywood Nights is one of my favorite lipsticks ever! Your skin is so smooth, i'm jealous.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 4, 2009)

You're gorgeous hun! Both lip colors work I can't pick one over another. Thx for posting!


----------

